# Extend your TUG membership by writing reviews!



## TUGBrian

Ok here is the deal.

From now on, each and every REVIEW submitted successfully into the TUG database system here:






						Write A Review | Timeshare Users Group
					

Rate & Review Timeshares on the Timeshare Users Group



					tug2.com
				




Will earn the submitting user a 2 month extension award credit on your membership, no questions asked. (or you can use this for a free classified ad if you wish)

There are no quality, length, or content requirements to earn this award...*ANY REVIEW QUALIFIES*!  (within reason of course =) )

Any exceptional review, as decided by the TUG staff will receive a *6 month membership extension review credit award*. (or free classified ad).

Also as always any review of a resort that has not been reviewed in the past 6 months will also earn a 6 month review award credit. (these are awarded about a month after submission as the review managers submit these to me separately).

While I will not send out an email for each and every 2 month award, you will get email confirmation about the granting of the 6month award.

Any time your membership is up for renewal, you can request the use of these awards to extend your membership!  (a reminder is also in each renewal letter).

So in summary.

*Any review = 2 month membership extension award (or free ad)

Exceptional review = 6 month membership extension award (or 3free ads)

6 month since last review = 6 month membership extension award (or 3 free ads)

)*

questions or comments can either be posted here...or sent to me directly to tug@tug2.net

:whoopie:


----------



## gnipgnop

Thank you


----------



## susieq

'Tis indeed great news!! ​
Gnipgnop ~~ welcome home!! Hope your trip was great!!  

Sue


----------



## kjsgrammy

Great!  Thanks!!  Don't you just love this board!


----------



## Dori

What a great idea!  Thanks!

Dori


----------



## pedro47

Great now maybe we will see some new reviews from resorts located from the following states Maryland, New Jersey, PA, NC, New York and CA.


----------



## bigrick

What a great incentive!  TIA!


----------



## Keitht

pedro47 said:


> Great now maybe we will see some new reviews from resorts located from the following states Maryland, New Jersey, PA, NC, New York and CA.



I hope you're right, but awards have always been available for resort reviews where the previous one was 6 months old or more.  Just raising the profile of the awards may have an effect as was apparent with the 'Special Offer' in March.


----------



## bigrick

Keitht said:


> I hope you're right, but awards have always been available for resort reviews where the previous one was 6 months old or more.



Thanks for clarifying the 6 months since the last review.  Since my earlier post I was thinking I could maximize the extensions by submitting reviews every 6 months, but I'd need to travel less.  Now I see I missed the proposition entirely.  

What a great incentive to update the older reviews!


----------



## pcgirl54

Wow,this is just great! Thanks so mcuh. I joined TUg originally for the reviews as they are very helpful for many reasons.


----------



## gdeluca

A nice benefit indee


----------



## Keitht

Any incentive for members to encourage submission of reviews has to be a good thing.  I suspect only a small percentage of members do write reviews and I really do think that's a pity.  Whilst there is often still perfectly valid information in older reviews, even small updates along the lines of "The previous reviews are accurate but ..... is new / changed/ ....  is still worthwhile.


----------



## dgleason

*Another trip in July*

Headed to Grand Bahama Island in July, I will be writing another review!  Last one was in March to Cabo.  This is a good incentive.

Debbie G.


----------



## pammex

*Wonderful*

This is a great incentive for all of us to post honest reviews.  We all benefit from each others reviews.  I have noted many reviews quite old so hopefully this updates a lot of them.  Thanks!!:whoopie:


----------



## grest

nice...thank you!
Connie


----------



## icydog

Just read this update. Thanks guys (and gals).


----------



## mamiecarter

*now make where to post reviews more obvious.*

You need a large prominent button that says "click her to post review and access form for reviews." I always have a hard time locating the right place to click.


----------



## rickandcindy23

How do you know that your subscription was extended.  I submitted two reviews for our Hawaii trip, but I don't know that my submissions extended our membership.


----------



## TUGBrian

you get a reminder when your membership is up for renewal...all you need to do is reply that you wish to extend your membership with review credits and ill take care of the rest.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## mamiecarter

*My Husbands name appears on my reviews!*

I am the TUG member but I use his EMail and for some reason his name appears on my reviews. Weird. Can you fix this?


----------



## TUGBrian

email me at tug@tug2.net with your request.


----------



## Nicole D.

*Reviews prior to June?*

Do reviews submitted prior to June qualify for the extension? I submitted in January of 2007.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry...no...we had to put a cutoff somewhere.


----------



## Scuba Fletch

*Cool!  I just submitted a review for Tradewinds Cruise Club - BVI's*

Thanks for the bonus!  I just submitted a review for Tradewinds Cruise Club - BVI's.  It's an article that I wrote and will be published in December 2007.


----------



## jr4seasons

Scuba Fletch said:


> Thanks for the bonus!  I just submitted a review for Tradewinds Cruise Club - BVI's.  It's an article that I wrote and will be published in December 2007.


Scuba Fletch: Was that your article that just appeared in the Nov/Dec 2007 issue of TimeSharing Today on TradeWinds Cruise Club?


----------



## geneticblend

*Best of Quarterly Awards*

How does the "Best of the Quarterly Awards" work? When you go to the reveiw pages, and "view details" for the review award, it mentions that you can win an _exchange week_. What exactly does that mean? (Forgive me if this seems like a dumb question, but I am still new to this site!) Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

its alright...

we have a timeshare broker that has the ability to get inventory from a large exchange company if you should find something you are looking for.

you are also given the option now to request a lifetime membership if no acceptable week is found for the winner.


----------



## ladycody

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dori

Wow!  This is very generous.  Thanks.

Dori


----------



## rickandcindy23

Brian, do you still announce the best reviews in the quarter.  I was in the running for the award once, a finalist, but I haven't seen this mentioned again.  

You should do a thread every quarter, announcing the finalists and the winner, as soon as a decision is made.  It would be more of an incentive to write reviews, and I believe that is your goal, to get more of them.  

I am going to have two more reviews in a few more weeks!  Then it's off to Hawaii in March/ April for another two weeks.  I have lots to write.   

The TUG lifetime member sounds good to me.


----------



## Cathyb

Which extension length did my recent review of Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo get?  I sent it in a week ago and got acknowledgment from TUG that is was received.  The resort just opened 3 months ago so few reviews were posted.  Thanks, Cathyb


----------



## pcgirl54

I received an email today about a membership extension for a review I wrote in September. I was just thrilled!

Thank You so much. I hope that this prompts others to write reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian

rickandcindy23 said:


> Brian, do you still announce the best reviews in the quarter.  I was in the running for the award once, a finalist, but I haven't seen this mentioned again.
> 
> You should do a thread every quarter, announcing the finalists and the winner, as soon as a decision is made.  It would be more of an incentive to write reviews, and I believe that is your goal, to get more of them.
> 
> I am going to have two more reviews in a few more weeks!  Then it's off to Hawaii in March/ April for another two weeks.  I have lots to write.
> 
> The TUG lifetime member sounds good to me.



they do get announced every quarter...however ive not yet received the winner of Q4 from the award manager as of yet.  quarter only ended a few days ago =)


----------



## TUGBrian

Cathyb said:


> Which extension length did my recent review of Grand Mayan in San Jose del Cabo get?  I sent it in a week ago and got acknowledgment from TUG that is was received.  The resort just opened 3 months ago so few reviews were posted.  Thanks, Cathyb



any 6 month review award will be announced with a specific email to you.

however those are running about a month behind the submissions in terms of notifications.


----------



## rickandcindy23

TUG Improvements! said:


> they do get announced every quarter...however ive not yet received the winner of Q4 from the award manager as of yet.  quarter only ended a few days ago =)



So Brian, where do they get announced?


----------



## TUGBrian

The current winner is announced on the homepage...towards the bottom.

also on the review award page (also contains past winners) here http://tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm

and I generally post the info here in this forum as well.

(of course that member also gets a private email too)


----------



## Kenrabs

I was the winner of the 3rd quarter award. It was nice to finally win something. I chose the lifetime membership instead of the vacation since my vacation schedule is full for the coming year and wouldn't be able to use it. It's a great incentive for those who enjoy writing reviews. The reviews are so important since they are from other timeshare users points of view. Reviews from other sites of timeshare resorts don't usually give a fair description. To many times they let the weather, timeshare reps, etc etc influence their bad review, and finish up by saying the maid did a great job cleaning, the pool service was great and the grounds well taken care of. Tug reviews tend to be more informative and to the point.


----------



## TUGBrian

adding a new item here.

anyone submitting an "update" to a resort...ie a bit of information or change to the existing details/info on the review page thats not in itself a review...will recieve a month extension from me.

Now lets be reasonable here.  Spelling errors and such...while nice to point out...would not qualify  =)

What I am talking about are new photos...bits of info to add to the resort description tabs...new links about the resort and or local features/attractions for the resort, etc etc.

basically any bit of information about the resort that should be changed or updated (within reason)....and I will grant you a one month extension for its submission and use.

please use the "contact review manager" links on these review pages for these submissions as those emails both go to me...and the review mananger and one of us will do the updating.

This will come on a first come/first serve basis...just to prevent any issues down the road.

(ie if I get 10 emails about a link to a new resturaunt in the hotel...the first submission gets the award).

pictures should be of a usable size between 50 and 250k (please dont send us multi megabyte pictures  )  although if you need help resizing them please ask and I will be happy to assist you!

any and all questions should be sent to tug@tug2.net not the review managers themselves as only changes and such should go to them...they will not be responsible for assigning or awarding the bonus months.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Since ads are now free I am assuming these automatically go to membership extensions now.

Is they any way to find out online when our membership expires?  and how many referral awards or review extensions we have?

Just wondering.


----------



## TUGBrian

when you log into the member only section your current expiration date is displayed at the top of the page.

you can email tug@tug2.net to inquire about unused awards.


----------



## Elli

TUGBrian said:


> when you log into the member only section your current expiration date is displayed at the top of the page.
> 
> you can email tug@tug2.net to inquire about unused awards.


Brian, I just logged into Sightings/Distressed, which is a member only section, but the current expiration date isn't displayed, only Status:  TUG member.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry...not on the BBS.

you need to log into

http://tug2.com/tugmembers


----------



## Elli

TUGBrian said:


> sorry...not on the BBS.
> 
> you need to log into
> 
> http://tug2.com/tugmembers


Thanks, Brian, that worked.
Elli


----------



## rsnash

How long after you submit a review does it take for it to be published? Is it instant or is there a moderation delay? I ask because I wrote a review a couple days ago and noticed it is still not up.


----------



## TUGBrian

can take as little as a day, or up to a week depending on the workload of the review manager.

it is not instant however.


----------



## rsnash

Thanks Brian, the review is now up. Do you automatically add the 6 months to my membership, or do I have to email you, and do I do that now or wait until my membership is to expire?


----------



## TUGBrian

6mo review awards usually take a month or two to be awarded.

you will recieve an email notification.

to use your review awards you simply reply to your membership renewal email and ask to have your membership extended using your award.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Trust But Verify.*

Do you suppose I could string together a bunch of free TUG membership extensions by sending in lots of fake made-up timeshare reviews ? 

How long would it take the Grand Pro to get wise ? 

What penalties would the Grand Pro lay on if I got caught ?

( Just wondering -- not planning any shenanigans at the moment. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

its not all that difficult to pick up on as all reviews get sent to me in an email as they are submitted.


----------



## rapmarks

I am waiting to hear about the 6 month review award for my review of Barefoot condominiums in SD, which hadn't been reviewed in about a year..  There were a couple of things I forgot to mention and wanted to clarify how to add these details  to the review.


----------



## TUGBrian

then you should send a note to the review manager for that resort area.


----------



## rapmarks

TUGBrian said:


> then you should send a note to the review manager for that resort area.


 

I did do this on the 31st, but I noticed it was not added to the review.


----------



## TUGBrian

review managers are just volunteers...I show your email just came in on 9/1/08

I am sure it is on her to-do list when she goes in to update resorts the next time.


----------



## rapmarks

okay, just wondering about it.


----------



## pammex

rapmarks said:


> okay, just wondering about it.



rapmarks...do not worry, I did the same thing, once.  Did not realize they were volunteers and not doing this full time so to say....it can take a little bit of time sometimes, but somehow they always do a great job from what I have seen of taking care of these sorts of things!!!  Just be patient!


----------



## Marcia3641

*Question about 6 month review award...*



TUGBrian said:


> any 6 month review award will be announced with a specific email to you. however those are running about a month behind the submissions in terms of notifications.



Hi Brian:

I submitted a review for WorldMark Big Bear back in August but I haven't received any email about a reward and the previous review was more than a year prior to my review. How would I check to see if I received the award for that review?

Marcia3641


----------



## TUGBrian

please send me an email to tug@tug2.net for membership related issues as there is no link between the bbs and your tug membership...everything goes off your email =)


----------



## rapmarks

Yesterday, i received the notice of the resort review award for Barefoot condominiums that I wrote in July.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry for the delay, I have been granting extensions to those whos memberships are up for expiration soon.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Since ads are free now, are you turning all rewards into extensions to memberships.  Or do we have to ask for extension to be applied.

Is there any way to check on reward extensions ot referral extensions.  I know I have at least 1 referral and a handful of rewards ones.


----------



## oinksx3

*Resort Reviews*

I would like to post a review on the Hyatt Residences at Beaver Creek (Colorado) but have been unable to find this resort in your listings.
Mike


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandy Lovell said:


> Since ads are free now, are you turning all rewards into extensions to memberships.  Or do we have to ask for extension to be applied.
> 
> Is there any way to check on reward extensions ot referral extensions.  I know I have at least 1 referral and a handful of rewards ones.



all ads arent free, they just are for most people...the reward process hasnt changed...when you get your renewal email, simply reply asking for your membership to be extended with awards instead of sending money...we take care of the rest.


----------



## TUGBrian

oinksx3 said:


> I would like to post a review on the Hyatt Residences at Beaver Creek (Colorado) but have been unable to find this resort in your listings.
> Mike



please email me at tug@tug2.net with the rci/ii code for this resort and I will investigate it...it may just need to be added!


----------



## abbekit

Are there certain servers that don't work when we submit using the review form?  I use Safari and it seems that perhaps my reviews don't go through.


----------



## TUGBrian

ive not heard of any issues when submitting reviews using any web browsers other than AOL. (and we suggest using IE)

which resort did you submit a review for last?  ill look to see if we recieved it.

you will always get an email "thank you" upon successful submission of a review.


----------



## abbekit

TUGBrian said:


> ive not heard of any issues when submitting reviews using any web browsers other than AOL. (and we suggest using IE)
> 
> which resort did you submit a review for last?  ill look to see if we recieved it.
> 
> you will always get an email "thank you" upon successful submission of a review.



I submitted a review for Wyndham La Cascada (A201) last week.  I did receive the thank you e-mail but I had a similar problem when submitting a review about a Banff resort.  The review never posted even though I got the thank you and the review manager said he never got it.  

I use Safari on my Mac but I think I still have an old version of IE so I could resend if I need to.


----------



## TUGBrian

abbekit said:


> I submitted a review for Wyndham La Cascada (A201) last week.  I did receive the thank you e-mail but I had a similar problem when submitting a review about a Banff resort.  The review never posted even though I got the thank you and the review manager said he never got it.
> 
> I use Safari on my Mac but I think I still have an old version of IE so I could resend if I need to.



I show we recieved that review just fine....the browser would have no impact on the review submission if you recieved the email thanks!

This is however the only review I show submitted int he past year from your email.


----------



## abbekit

TUGBrian said:


> I show we recieved that review just fine....the browser would have no impact on the review submission if you recieved the email thanks!
> 
> This is however the only review I show submitted int he past year from your email.



Thanks for checking Brian.  Glad it was received.


----------



## abbekit

*It never posted*



TUGBrian said:


> I show we recieved that review just fine....the browser would have no impact on the review submission if you recieved the email thanks!
> 
> This is however the only review I show submitted int he past year from your email.



Sent this review two weeks ago but it never posted.


----------



## TUGBrian

abbekit said:


> Sent this review two weeks ago but it never posted.



I show this review is the most recent one posted for that resort?


----------



## abbekit

TUGBrian said:


> I show this review is the most recent one posted for that resort?



Thanks, it posted today.


----------



## rapmarks

just realized I haven't received the resort review award for a resort that had never been reviewed that I posted in may.  Waterbury Inn in Door County WI
also realized I need to post another review.


----------



## tschwa2

*resort review membership extension*

I recently submitted 2 reviews that were being offered awards.  My membership expires this month and was hoping that the membership would be applied to my account.  Do I have to do anything else to claim it?


----------



## TUGBrian

tschwa2 said:


> I recently submitted 2 reviews that were being offered awards.  My membership expires this month and was hoping that the membership would be applied to my account.  Do I have to do anything else to claim it?



every membership renewal email comes with a reminder to use your credits to extend your membership vs submitting payment.

all that you need to do is reply to the email and ask to be extended via credits, we take care of the rest.


----------



## CalifasGirl

*exchange ad credits for membership credits?*

I have a huge number of ad credits that I will never use. Could I exchange them for membership credits instead?


----------



## TUGBrian

no, ad credits are a bonus to membership...not the other way around =)


----------



## CalifasGirl

TUGBrian said:


> no, ad credits are a bonus to membership...not the other way around =)


Ah, well, I guess I'll keep collecting a huge amount. I'm sure I'll figure out a way to use them eventually.


----------



## SignoraEdie

*Finding my previous reviews*

Is there a quick way to locate the reviews that I have written OR to see how many I have submitted?  I have checked my account page but do not see anything that reflects that.


----------



## TUGBrian

its not linked that way, when they get submitted an email is sent (for historical backup)...and thats linked to your account in our membership database.

When its time to renew, we merely reference the review submission emails and extend as applicable.


----------



## SignoraEdie

Thanks, Brian.  I thought I wrote a review for Inn at the Opera in SF but cannot find it posted...lesson learned, save emails from TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

whenever a review is successfully submitted, you get both an on screen THANK YOU, an instant email thank you, and both myself and the review manager also get a copy of the review in email.

if none of these happened, we did not recieve the review.


----------



## SherryS

TUGBrian said:


> whenever a review is successfully submitted, you get both an on screen THANK YOU, an instant email thank you, and both myself and the review manager also get a copy of the review in email.
> 
> if none of these happened, we did not recieve the review.



Brian, I submitted a review a few months ago for Florida Bay Club that was eligible for a membership extension.  My review has posted, but I did not get an email, nor has my membership been extended.  (I submitted the review when I had very poor coverage for my computer connection.)
Could you please check on this for me?  Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

for membership issues please send me an email to tug@tug2.net


----------



## rickandcindy23

I submitted a review twice for Westin Ka'anapali KAA, and not once did it post to the review section.  Something isn't working.  Yes, I did get the thank you for the review message, but where is the review? 

I was going to submit an additional review for the Hono Koa and am waiting to see if my other one ever shows up.  It's been days....


----------



## TUGBrian

I show your kaa review was submitted just fine.


----------



## rickandcindy23

So do the reviews not show right away?  Mine is not there yet.  Still says like 156 days since the last review of KAA.


----------



## TUGBrian

no, it hasnt been posted until the review manager logs in and approves it.


----------



## Quilter

TUGBrian said:


> for membership issues please send me an email to tug@tug2.net



Hi Brian,

I've written to this email address but haven't gotten a response.   I don't know if I'm missing getting something in my inbox.


----------



## SherryS

Quilter said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I've written to this email address but haven't gotten a response.   I don't know if I'm missing getting something in my inbox.



It took me two tries before I was able to get a response.  I suggest trying again!


----------



## DeniseM

Brian literally gets thousands of emails a day, so be sure the subject of your email is very specific.


----------



## Quilter

Thanks.   I tried again.


----------



## Quilter

Still no response via email or on this thread.   My membership expired at the beginning of September.   At that time I asked if I submitted a review for an upcoming trip could I get an extension.   I didn't get a response but wrote a review of Trapp Family Lodge anyway and and sent it to the above email.   Still no response.   Even though I'm still listed as a member and not a guest, I can't log into the Database to see if it was posted. 

I thought it was a pretty good review.


----------



## DeniseM

The last on posted was by mollydog:  Date Of Visit - Apr 01, 2011
Date Of Review - May 09, 2011

According to the link, a 6 mo. membership extension is being offered.

The area Rep. is Kathy Pitch and here is a link to contact here - http://tug2.com/RnR/RepLinks.aspx?ResortArea=14


----------



## Quilter

Thank you Denise.   I emailed Kathy Pitch.


----------



## lindner

*ad credits?*

When we pay for renewal, we get 25 ad credits.  If we write enough reviews to get a years renewal, do we also get 25 ad credits?


----------



## TUGBrian

no....the ad credits are a bonus for paid renewal.

you can exchange a review credit for an ad credit if you like, they are both worth about the same.


----------



## Quiet Pine

*How Long Before Review Credit Extends Membership*

I submitted a review of HSC Hotel Santa Clara on December 9. It has posted. A review credit hasn't yet extended my membership. In the past, I thought it took a week or two to appear. Just wondering...


----------



## TUGBrian

is your membership up for renewal?


----------



## dioxide45

Quiet Pine said:


> I submitted a review of HSC Hotel Santa Clara on December 9. It has posted. A review credit hasn't yet extended my membership. In the past, I thought it took a week or two to appear. Just wondering...



TUG does not automatically extend your membership. Some reviews can get either rental ad credits or membership extension. The admin has no way to know which you want. You use your review credits at the time of membership renewal to let the admin know you want to extend your membership.

I wish there was a way to set a preference in your account to indicate what you wanted; ad credits or automatic extension when you submit a review. We will never use ad credits and want all of my reviews (and referrals) to give membership extension. If it happened automatically I would probably never get a membership renewal e-mail.


----------



## Quiet Pine

TUGBrian said:


> is your membership up for renewal?



Membership is up March 8. I'll wait for next year's email notifying expiration and ask for credit then. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is a reminder in every membership renewal email to extend with credits...all you have to do is reply to that email and let us know!


----------



## RichardinLakeland

*Timeshare reviews*

I'm new to TUG and have a question....
Can we post a "similar" review here and on Trip Advisor?
I have been posting on Trip Advisor prior to joining TUG but would like to take advantage of the membership extensions.


----------



## TUGBrian

as long as its your review, you can do whatever you like with it =)

we dont condone copying other sites reviews that arent yours however.


----------



## DaltonNoack

TUGBrian said:


> Ok here is the deal.
> 
> From now on, each and every REVIEW submitted successfully into the TUG database system here:
> 
> http://tug2.com/RnR/RateAndReviewResort.aspx
> 
> Will earn the submitting user a 2 month extension award credit on your membership, no questions asked. (or you can use this for a free classified ad if you wish)
> 
> There are no quality, length, or content requirements to earn this award...*ANY REVIEW QUALIFIES*!  (within reason of course =) )
> 
> Any exceptional review, as decided by the TUG staff will receive a *6 month membership extension review credit award*. (or free classified ad).
> 
> Also as always any review of a resort that has not been reviewed in the past 6 months will also earn a 6 month review award credit. (these are awarded about a month after submission as the review managers submit these to me separately).
> 
> While I will not send out an email for each and every 2 month award, you will get email confirmation about the granting of the 6month award.
> 
> Any time your membership is up for renewal, you can request the use of these awards to extend your membership!  (a reminder is also in each renewal letter).
> 
> So in summary.
> 
> *Any review = 2 month membership extension award (or free ad)
> 
> Exceptional review = 6 month membership extension award (or 3free ads)
> 
> 6 month since last review = 6 month membership extension award (or 3 free ads)
> 
> )*
> 
> questions or comments can either be posted here...or sent to me directly to tug@tug2.net
> 
> :whoopie:


----------



## rapmarks

I have submitted a lot of reviews of resorts that haven't been reviewed in over six months, and most of them have been very thorough, and i have never received notification that i got a six month credit.  (which is what the previous posts is quoting).


----------



## csxjohn

rapmarks said:


> I have submitted a lot of reviews of resorts that haven't been reviewed in over six months, and most of them have been very thorough, and i have never received notification that i got a six month credit.  (which is what the previous posts is quoting).



I've done some like that and the email I received telling me they were accepted did not mention the fact that I got 6 mos credit but when it came time to renew and I responded that I want my credits used, I got 6 months for the ones I should have.


----------



## presley

rapmarks said:


> I have submitted a lot of reviews of resorts that haven't been reviewed in over six months, and most of them have been very thorough, and i have never received notification that i got a six month credit.  (which is what the previous posts is quoting).





csxjohn said:


> I've done some like that and the email I received telling me they were accepted did not mention the fact that I got 6 mos credit but when it came time to renew and I responded that I want my credits used, I got 6 months for the ones I should have.



I've never had an extension for the reviews I've done that said I would get one for posting.  I am up for renewal in days.  I guess I should just message Brian that I want to use my extensions?


----------



## csxjohn

presley said:


> I've never had an extension for the reviews I've done that said I would get one for posting.  I am up for renewal in days.  I guess I should just message Brian that I want to use my extensions?



Yes, just reply to the email he sent to tell you your membership is about to expire.  You need to tell him you want to use your credits to extend your membership because they can also be used to place ads if your free ones are used up and he has no way of knowing which option you want.


----------



## TUGBrian

every single renewal email specifically mentions how to renew with credits =)


----------



## presley

TUGBrian said:


> every single renewal email specifically mentions how to renew with credits =)



I will remember to read my emails from now on.  :ignore:


----------



## mlefferts

Is this still in effect? I just submitted one and have another 3 to submit from our december-January trip. Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, the 2/6mo membership renewal awards are still in effect.

there is a note in every single renewal email reminding users how to cash them in.


----------



## classiclincoln

I've used them!


----------



## rapmarks

I stayed at the Palms of Treasure Island (FL) thru a DAE exchange. Do I write a review, it is not on list in resort reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian

you can submit a review of it and we will add it if its not in the database...whats the II/RCI code for that resort...just in case its listed under a different or old name?


----------



## rapmarks

TUGBrian said:


> you can submit a review of it and we will add it if its not in the database...whats the II/RCI code for that resort...just in case its listed under a different or old name?



no, not in RCI and I don't have access to II.


----------



## dioxide45

rapmarks said:


> I stayed at the Palms of Treasure Island (FL) thru a DAE exchange. Do I write a review, it is not on list in resort reviews.



Is this an actual timeshare? Looking at their website, it appears it may be a hotel/condo. Perhaps they just use DAE as a rental outlet or way to unload leftover inventory? I don't think you can buy a week there like you can at a traditional timeshare.


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, if someone wants to write a review, ill be happy to add a resort =)


----------



## DaveNV

If this has been mentioned before, please point me to the post.  I'm thinking it was discussed, but I can't find the thread. Thanks.

Regarding the "My Resort Reviews" tally on the Resort Ratings & Reviews page:  I click the link to see the reviews I've submitted, and they show me a list going back, but it stops at 2008. Reviews prior to that are not listed, even though I can find them in the individual resort reviews pages.  Is this the way it's supposed to be?  That reviews prior to 2008 are not included in the tally?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, stuff before 2008 isnt really "linked" to your membership, as all those reviews were imported from the previous/legacy resort reviews on TUG.


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> yes, stuff before 2008 isnt really "linked" to your membership, as all those reviews were imported from the previous/legacy resort reviews on TUG.



Ok.  I also note there are a couple of reviews around that 2008 time that are not shown on the resort pages, even though I know I submitted them. It's a moot point to resubmit them now, even if I could find my copy of the submission.

I do like having this list, however.  It's nice going back to see where I've been, and when I was there. When planning future trips, knowing the time of year I was previously at a resort helps, so I know when I may want to go back again. 

Thanks, Brian, for the good work, and prompt reply.  You rock. 

Dave


----------



## truth1ness

Is any credit given for uploading pictures (with or without a review)? 

Also, if I upload images in the images tab do I need to copy links to them inside my text review or is that done automatically?


----------



## TUGBrian

images will appear on the review page "resort images" tab, not within your review.


----------



## truth1ness

Thanks. I just submitted my first review! If I want to update/edit it how do I do that? In My Reviews I only see an option to View and it has not shown up in the resort reviews list yet. Can I only edit after it's been approved or something? 

Also, I'm wondering if you would consider increasing the 1mb photo limit. Every modern phone camera takes photos that are bigger than that by default and it doesn't make sense to make reviewers have to re-scale every single picture they want to upload. A 1mb size limit is simply outdated and boring re-scaling/photo compression work is the last thing I want to do after a nice vacation. I would like to upload to TUG to add to the database but with that limitation and the slow one at a time uploading process I'm much more inclined to just upload a bunch on a third party site and add a link to my review. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TUGBrian

is no ability to edit a review once its posted by the poster.


----------



## Marcia3641

TUGBrian said:


> yes, the 2/6mo membership renewal awards are still in effect.
> 
> there is a note in every single renewal email reminding users how to cash them in.



Does the note tell you if you have renewal awards? I recently renewed my membership and I don't recall it saying I had any renewal awards and I've submitted reviews.


----------



## dioxide45

Marcia3641 said:


> Does the note tell you if you have renewal awards? I recently renewed my membership and I don't recall it saying I had any renewal awards and I've submitted reviews.



It doesn't. You have to keep track of these things on your own. When you get the renewal e-mail, just reply to indicate you want to extend membership with renewal credits. It would be good if there was somewhere that we could see how many credits we have at any given time.


----------



## TUGBrian

nothing more is required other than you to reply to the renewal email and say "please extend me with reviews"

you dont have to list them for us, you dont have to plead your case...we take care of it all =)

you can click your "resort review history" link within the tug2.com member homepage to view all the TUG reviews you have submitted.


----------



## Marcia3641

TUGBrian said:


> nothing more is required other than you to reply to the renewal email and say "please extend me with reviews"
> 
> you dont have to list them for us, you dont have to plead your case...we take care of it all =)
> 
> you can click your "resort review history" link within the tug2.com member homepage to view all the TUG reviews you have submitted.



Is there somewhere where I can see if I've ever used any of my credits and/or how many credits I have as I have over 10 reviews posted and honestly I'm not sure I ever used the credits to extend my membership.


----------



## TUGBrian

welcome to email me at tug@tug2.net and ill be happy to look it up for you!

note if you have been extended, you would have gotten an email notification of the extension!


----------



## Egret1986

*That was helpful info.*



TUGBrian said:


> you can click your "resort review history" link within the tug2.com member homepage to view all the TUG reviews you have submitted.




Maybe I knew about this before, but forgot.  I was just recently wondering how many reviews I have submitted.  Now I know.


----------



## TUGBrian

its no problem, there are plans to expand this significantly in the future with the new site and all.  hopefully itll become far more popular!  Id also like for folks to be able to link their own review history in their bbs profile to share with everyone!  (if you want to anywya)


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*Problem posting a review*

Hi Brian,
I wrote a review and am having trouble posting it.  I saw where the resort said "Review Award Available".  I clicked on that and it took me to this page:

http://www.tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm

I saw two clickables.  One which would take me to this thread and the other saying Review Submission Award.  When I hovered over that clickable, it showed in a pop-up at the bottom left of my screen that the address was http://www.tug2.com/RnR/RateAndReviewResort.aspx

However, that link didn't work.  Instead it took me to the page:  http://www.tug2.com/Home.aspx

So I ended up essentially where I started.  I'm a slow learner so I did this at least two times.  :hysterical:

Can you comment on why I'm having problems?

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, I need to update that review page badly...with the beginning of the year and the new site rollout...(and me being sick) im slammed with to-dos!

you dont need to submit the review through the review award page to get credit for the review.

just browse to the resort in question here:

http://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top TUG Resorts&top=TUG

once there, click "write a review" and it will let you submit it for that resort right then and there.


----------



## TUGBrian

update...I edited the page to reflect the info I posted above.

also we should indeed have a "Write a review" page that folks can just go to from anywhere, vs having to navigate to the resort (an extra step)...so ill add that to the todo list.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Thanks Brian,

I was able to post the review by going to the resort page and then searching the bar on the left.

Previously I had intuitively (?) clicked on "Review Award Available" thinking that it would take me to the write a review page.  

In the previous version of the review section I kind of remember that it was easier to find the "write a review" section.

Thanks for the feedback.  It worked.


----------



## rapmarks

I thought i wrote a review of Nautical Watch Beach Resort, but I am not seeing it.  would like to verify it was received.


----------



## TUGBrian

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks Brian,
> 
> I was able to post the review by going to the resort page and then searching the bar on the left.
> 
> Previously I had intuitively (?) clicked on "Review Award Available" thinking that it would take me to the write a review page.
> 
> In the previous version of the review section I kind of remember that it was easier to find the "write a review" section.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.  It worked.



its avail at the top dropdown of any tug2.com page under "resorts and reviews"

its also on the top left of the main tug2.com page (it used to be at the top left of all review pages, but i see its missing...have to get that back).

I went ahead and updated the link on the review award page to go directly to the start of writing a review, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## TUGBrian

rapmarks said:


> I thought i wrote a review of Nautical Watch Beach Resort, but I am not seeing it.  would like to verify it was received.



I see the review was submitted, just hasnt been published yet...ill log in here shortly and take care of it for you.


----------



## epcmart

I just submitted my review of HDM Cabo today as well.


----------



## epcmart

Actually, is there a way to edit my review before or after its published?
I would like to add a few more details.


----------



## TUGBrian

we can edit a review yes, do you want to just add a paragraph?  email the corrections to tug@tug2.net and ill paste them in for you.


----------



## Arb

*TUG membership expiration date?*

Hi! Where can I find my TUG membership expiration date? I don't see it in my CP --


----------



## Makai Guy

Arb said:


> Hi! Where can I find my TUG membership expiration date? I don't see it in my CP --


The BBS User Control Panel reflects your Bulletin Board registration.  Log into your TUG Member Account for your TUG Membership info.

www.tug2.com


----------



## rapmarks

I visited Marco Island Resort and club, as we were visiting next door,   I got to see the units, the grounds and find out some information.  would you want me to write it up as a review if i didn't stay there.


----------



## dioxide45

rapmarks said:


> I visited Marco Island Resort and club, as we were visiting next door,   I got to see the units, the grounds and find out some information.  would you want me to write it up as a review if i didn't stay there.



I don't see any reason why you couldn't. I would think the more reviewed the better as long as you have meaningful input that you could provide. Just be sure to indicate that you didn't stay and it was a day visit.


----------



## Panina

Just curious, is there a limitation of 1 year to extend  membership using review credits?  I submitted many this past year, most saying reward available, can't figure out the math unless it's limited to a 1 year extension using review credits.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, we only ever extend you one year for free...but you can extend year after year with your reviews...they dont expire.


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> yes, we only ever extend you one year for free...but you can extend year after year with your reviews...they dont expire.


Oops! Just saw this. I have done 8 reviews this year alone. So I just keep replying back each year and say “ please use my review credits” ?


----------



## TUGBrian

yep!  if you do not want to renew via payment simply respond to any of the renewal emails (which also remind folks they can extend with reviews vs paying) and we will take care of it!


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> yep!  if you do not want to renew via payment simply respond to any of the renewal emails (which also remind folks they can extend with reviews vs paying) and we will take care of it!


Ummmmm, I seem to have “misplaced” my renewal email.  I found one from 2017 and replied to it. Don’t know if that will do the trick.  I hate to lose access as I post frequently on the sightings board. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## TUGBrian

thats ok, you can simply send an email to tug@tug2.net instead!

although if your membership is coming up for expiration, you would have gotten at least 2 and perhaps 3 separate renewal emails to this point!  might be going into spam!


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> thats ok, you can simply send an email to tug@tug2.net instead!


Thanks Brian.  I just got another reminder so I replied to it! Hopefully this will do it and I will remember next year for sure.


----------



## dioxide45

GrayFal said:


> Ummmmm, I seem to have “misplaced” my renewal email.  I found one from 2017 and replied to it. Don’t know if that will do the trick.  I hate to lose access as I post frequently on the sightings board.
> Any suggestions?


You won't ever lose access to he Sightings forum, the codeword hasn't changed in over a decade. So even if you accidentally let your TUG Membership lapse, it wouldn't impact your TUG Member status on the forums. There are plenty of people on the forums that say "TUG Member" under their username and in their profile that aren't actually current paid (or through reviews) TUG Members.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Only place I send timeshare reviews is TUG -- no TripAdvisor, no RCI, just TUG. 

Not only that, TUG is the 1st place I look for reviews of timeshare resorts I'm interested in. 

The trouble is, lots of times when I look for TUG timeshare reviews, the newest 1 is out of date -- 4 or 5 years old, or even older than that sometimes.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45

AwayWeGo said:


> Only place I send timeshare reviews is TUG -- no TripAdvisor, no RCI, just TUG.
> 
> Not only that, TUG is the 1st place I look for reviews of timeshare resorts I'm interested in.
> 
> The trouble is, lots of times when I look for TUG timeshare reviews, the newest 1 is out of date -- 4 or 5 years old, or even older than that sometimes.
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


This was actually discussed a few years ago in this thread. Possible ways to get people to write more reviews.









						What would get you to write a review of your last Timeshare vacation?
					

This has always been a question I ask myself when I see that more than 50% of TUG members have never actually submitted a review of their stay.  Now I realize that many of the popular resorts have tons of reviews and a good % of folks simply dont feel their review would add anything of value...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dayooper

@TUGBrian 

No hurry as my membership doesn’t expire for another 8 months or so. I did write 3 reviews this summer for a total of 5 for my membership. Does that mean I get to be one of the cool kids and get to be part of the review crew?


----------



## GrayFal

TUGBrian said:


> thats ok, you can simply send an email to tug@tug2.net instead!
> 
> although if your membership is coming up for expiration, you would have gotten at least 2 and perhaps 3 separate renewal emails to this point!  might be going into spam!


The third one was the charm!


----------



## Arb

Where can I find my expiry date?


----------



## TUGBrian

is available when you log into the member only section https://tug2.com on your dashboard.


----------



## Makai Guy

Arb said:


> Where can I find my expiry date?


For explicit instructions, see:








						TUG Membership renewal / expiration date
					

TUG MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL / EXPIRATION DATE  When the time to renew your membership approaches you'll be sent an emailed reminder with instructions for renewal.  Be sure the email address in your TUG Member account is up to date to enable you to receive these notices.  If you need help updating the...




					tugbbs.com


----------

